# Ventana triple price drop



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

I have no association with this, It's just one of the oddest (and biggest) bikes I've seen. It's been hanging around on ebay for a while:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ventana-Triplet...402?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa0c53fda

But I just noticed that if you live near Austin, TX you can get it cheaper off of craigslist:

http://austin.craigslist.org/bik/1897194416.html

That's about a $5500 discount! Actually at the craigslist price I would consider it if it was closer - I really don't want to know what shipping would cost for that thing.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Trails4Two said:


> I have no association with this, It's just one of the oddest (and biggest) bikes I've seen. It's been hanging around on ebay for a while:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Ventana-Triplet...402?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa0c53fda
> 
> ...


Something's fishy....The ebay ad shows the owner in Nevada and he says that he doesn't offer shipping. Note that the location for the CL ad in Austin shows an e-mail address that is different than the claimed contact address.


----------

